# tankmates for single firemouth



## kdwilson972 (Jan 26, 2009)

i recenly rearranged several tanks and traded off a pair of breeding firemouths. i now have a lone firemouth in a 29gallon tank. should i try to offload him/her as well? i was thinking about trying to set up a tank around just him and the small ancistrus that has lived with him for a year. what kind of fish from the area would be appropriate? is the tank going to be big enough in the long run? i have it aggressively overfiltered, w/ a fluidized bed and small canister filter. thanks for the help


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

do u kno teh sex of the firemouth? if so then get the same sexed convict.


----------



## madzarembski (Jul 3, 2008)

As much as I like cichlids I am going to say a nice group of wild type swordtails may be the way to go. They may help keep him/her out and about more and I believe some swordtail species occur naturally with Meeki.
madzarembski


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

I wouldn't keep anymore cichlids in that tank. A few swordtails, a few mollies, or a few buenos aires tetras would be good choices along with the pleco.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

definitely not another cichlid. I think LJ has the right idea. Live bearers are cool to because they give a steady supply of feeders. Fun to watch the hunt. opcorn:


----------



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

My firemouth doesn't bother either swordtails or BA tetras, so both are a good choice in my opinion. Swordtails can provide a lot more color variety (and if the firemouth will be eating their young, who cares if they interbreed), and BA tetras are, quite frankly, morons.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

my FM is in with a school of JDs and a Convict couple...and a big Plec


----------

